# URGENT! Lisa's LOST!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

PLEASE SHARE EVERYWHERE!!! This is Lisa "Left Eye" one our own SM babies  ! 

Admins- I started this thread because it starts with solid information. If you need to consolidate the 2 threads, please do so, but I'm really hoping we can keep this one up top. Courtney really needs us and God help us, so does precious little Lisa.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! I saw this on FB and praying that she's found soon!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! Sure hope that she will be found ASAP and will pray for her safe return!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Courtney, she must be beside herself.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Every owners worse nightmare I pray for her worse nightmare.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw this on FB and felt sick....praying she's found soon.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a nightmare. We've looked everywhere & aren't sure if she crossed the busy road or tracks... We put flyers up.

Our dog walker was watching them and Lisa got out of the pen/fence in their yard. 

We are devestated. Please pray for Lisa, it's iver 90 degrees.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Courtney -- praying so hard for Lisa. Keep going around the neighborhood, into stores or anyplace to ask people. Just so they put a face with this missing dog. Offer a reward too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry Courtney. Thinking of Lisa and hoping you guys find her soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Courtney,

I am so sorry. We are all thinking about little Lisa, and hope she is reunited with you quickly. Please make sure someone calls the local shelters and have someone give the posters of her to all the neighbors. You might want to walk Ozzie around the area - she might pick up his scent and head back - just a thought. He might also pick up Lisa's scent and lead you in the right direction.

Try to stay calm (I know it is hard) and remember you are not alone, we are all here for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Courtney, I am praying, my heart is heavy, I keep coming back to SM to hear little Lisa is in your arms. Lord hear our prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is so distressing! Am praying and have shared on FB.... Hope we'll her good news very soon!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Courtney I am praying you have Lisa back home real soon. Poor little thing and poor you. I don't even want to think about how you must be feeling. With some many of us sending good thoughts and prayers your way, that will have to bring her home soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Lisa. Hope and pray she will be found real soon. wkmorrows idea to take Ozzie around sounds good.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie is at my parents, Diane (dog sitter) took Ozzie out for almost 2 hours looking. He was stressed and I wanted to know he was safe & looked after.

Still not a single sighting. Flyers are up, police/animal control, etc. we are heartbroken.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If she is scared and hiding somewhere does she have a favourite squeak toy you could take out and start squeaking it or have a favourite word you could keep using as you're looking for her like asking her if she wants a treat or if she wants to go for a walk or something that she couldn't resist that would coax her out of hiding.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Some people with scent dogs /bloodhounds have a service to help find missing pets. Is there anyone in your area? Hoping you are back together soon.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry - I was hoping you found her by now! Have you checked with all the Vet hospitals? 
I am new to the DFW area and while at the doctors office I found a little dog running towards a major street, not knowing where the closest vet was, I took him to the vet hospital closer to my house - they checked his chip and called the owner. The owner was mad that he had to drive 4 miles to get his dog. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad that she's chipped! Hoping someone will get her and take her to a vet.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Ozzie is at my parents, Diane (dog sitter) took Ozzie out for almost 2 hours looking. He was stressed and I wanted to know he was safe & looked after.
> 
> Still not a single sighting. Flyers are up, police/animal control, etc. we are heartbroken.
> 
> ...


Checking back and hoping for better news! Big hugs and prayers !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Courtney, Lisa is in my thoughts and prayers. So, are you and your husband. I have the notice on my FB page about Lisa. I hope and pray she is found safe and sound soon.

Bridget and Sue ... thank you for posting the notice about Lisa ... and, especially so that we can all share on our FB pages.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a good friend that works at a no kill shelter in your area, I am calling her with the information now. My prayers are with you.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank u all. We can't stop crying. We are scared we will never see her again; west Chicago is very wooded and Lisa is very scared of people and FAST. Not a single person has seen her. I am trying not to lose hope but it is hard. I would appreciate any prayers. I am a wreck right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Courtney,

We are all hoping for a positive outcome. It has only been a couple of hours. We need to be all thinking positively. If she is timid, it is possible that she is hiding. I would still put a favorite blanket or an unlaundered t shirts out in the yard she escaped from to attract her. It is so hard not too worry, but the word is now out and there are lots of people on the look out for her.

Take care


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, I was really hoping for better news. Is it possible she is hiding very close to Diane's yard? Maybe put out her blanket near where she got out. I've asked my friend who works at PetSmart to spread the word at stores in that area.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Thank u all. We can't stop crying. We are scared we will never see her again; west Chicago is very wooded and Lisa is very scared of people and FAST. Not a single person has seen her. I am trying not to lose hope but it is hard. I would appreciate any prayers. I am a wreck right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lisa, I saw where you had it on Craigs List as well... just a suggestion but repost it if you can with the word.. REWARD... 

Prayers to you ...


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers! I am hoping for a safe return for your little girl. Hopefully someone has her safe in their home until they can contact you guys.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:Oh Courtney, my heart is breaking for you, Lisa is on my mind constantly, I keep praying that God will keep his angels around Lisa, we need to stay positive, I wish I could give you a hug and pray with you, just know you are all being prayed for.

Heavenly Father, not a moment goes by that you aren't right beside us Lord, you know when we are happy, you know when we are fearful, broken hearted and in need of knowing you are in control of everything that happens in our lives. You love us, this is a time when Courtney and her husband need your peace that passes all understanding, their hearts are broken, wipe their tears, give them hope, Lord they need little Lisa home safe and sound. Help her to be found. You have promised if two or three gather in your name you will hear our prayers . I know you hear each one of us asking for little Lisa's safety and her being found so she can go be with her mommy and daddy. Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer and for your protection on little Lisa. Help little Lisa find her way back home. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Courtney -- I've been praying all day for Lisa and even went to church to light a candle. She has been through so much in her life. I know you are devastated, but don't give up hope.

I won't go into details (too long), but this has happened twice with my Lhasas. (Many years ago). The first was when my step-daughter was watching them while we were out of town and did not close the gate securely. She was found and taken to the Animal Shelter where we found her the next evening. The 2nd time (different fluff) crawled out of a car window that was barely open. I had run into my friends house to pick something up. Was gone only 1-2 minutes. Anyway, she crossed 2 very, very busy streets and ended up hiding at the front door of someone's house. My DH drove up and she came running up to his vehicle. I think she recognized the sound of his car. It was summer in AZ this time, but she was fine. We found her about 24 hours after she crawled out of the window. So -- there is hope. And I pray that Lisa is found and is safe, just like these 2 were.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see if Lisa's been found... Praying so hard for her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's going on midnight here. Still checking in ... and, still praying.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L......,.,.Lost, but will be found :hiding:

I..........In God's wings and protected :amen:

S.........Someone will find her and will bring her back to Mommy and Daddy:sLo_grouphug3:

A.........And we will all rejoyce and be thankful that she is back home:aktion033:





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in before I go to sleep. Can't get Lisa out of my mind. Hoping she's seen tomorrow. Has she stayed with that sitter before? If so are there any particular places she's gone with her that might be worth checking?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be going to bed soon, more prayers for Lisa and you, hopefully she will be back in your arms in a few hours


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh!! Thinking of your family, for Lisa, for Ozzie. I hope Lisa comes back to you quickly and safely (


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I read this post and just felt so sick with sadness and worry.  Sending positive thoughts that little lisa will be home again soon


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's 1:20 a.m. and I'm still thinking about little Lisa and praying and praying. I'm going to bed -- but this will be the first thing I check in the morning.

I've posted on FB too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's 4:05 a.m. here ... and I can't sleep. Thinking and praying for Lisa , you Courtney, and your husband.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Courtney I was hoping she would have surfaced by now  . When she went missing from the yard, did she dig/ jump out or is it possible that someone took her? I would definitely contact a dog tracker while her scent is fresh. If it's cost prohibitive, let us know and we can start a fund raiser or something. Other tips to do right away:

Stay focused and let everyone in the area know she needs their help. Searching during early morning hours has been very effective for me. Pups are awake and coming out of their hiding places to look for food. Sometimes we find them snuggled on people's porches. BRING HER FAVORITE smelly food with you when you search ... She's going to be using her nose a lot right now. Searching all day is essential so recruit lots of volunteers to help you.

•Put shirts/towels/shoes (anything with y'all's smell on it) near where she went missing. 
•See if the media (radio and/or tv) will run the story.
•At major intersections especially post her flyer on bright paper and post it.
•Beg friends (and folks on the Lost dog page) to help with an organized search.
•Notify EVERY school/church/vet etc in the area.
•Offer a reward & update flyers to show that. I'll update the flyers and cross post - just let me know. Rewards often get people's attention and that is what Lisa needs right now.
•RUN NEWSPAPER ADS - not everyone is online.
•DELIVERY DRIVERS ARE AWESOME! Mailmen, newspaper carriers (awesome because they are out when the streets are quiet), UPS, FED EX, pizza or food delivery folks - they are out all day...beg them all to help you. Same with road crews and construction workers.
Do you know anything about Lisa's life before she went to rescue? Was she a stray? If so where was she found? Looking for instinctive habits she might have (hiding by a house/deck/car or maybe going near businesses etc).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am sorry that this is happening.  Please know that you guys are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Had problems sleeping last night, I kept waking up thinking about Lisa. Do put a blanket or one of your unwashed t shirt near where she escaped. The scent might pull her back. I honestly thought she would be found last night. Remember these little ones are a lot tougher than we think and they are very smart. You are doing all the right things. She is chipped and vet offices and rescues have been notified. If she is shy, she is most likely hiding somewhere, maybe under a porch. Given she has a unique feature will make her stand out and I think increase your chances of getting her back quickly. Don't give up hope, sometimes it takes a day or two for them to come back/be found. 

Take care.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

checking in and I reshared on FB,I sure hope she's found soon...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, sure was hoping for good news. Prayers Lisa will make it home to you safe.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was sooo hoping that I'd find good news here this morning. Will be continuing to pray this little darlin will be found safe and sound very soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in ... and, still praying.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Checking in, I woke up early too and thought of her and didn't get back to sleep. Come home soon Lisa.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been thinking about Lisa all night. I was hoping that I would find good news here this morning. Courtney, do not give up hope.There are lots of people praying for your little girl.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry that Lisa is missing praying she will be found soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I was wishing to see good news this morning. Slept terrible last night, just kept thinking of little Lisa and how Courtney and DH must be feeling.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a very positive outcome regarding Lisa!! Will continue to pray that she will be found safe and sound!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I was up all night as well and I keep praying and praying.. and will continue to pray until she is back in your arms.. hugs.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Been thinking about Lisa ever since I saw this on facebook yesterday. Courtney I am beyond worried. I can't believe this. Praying like crazy for her safe, fast return.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Praying for Lisa's safe return


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Courtney I was hoping she would have surfaced by now  . When she went missing from the yard, did she dig/ jump out or is it possible that someone took her? I would definitely contact a dog tracker while her scent is fresh. If it's cost prohibitive, let us know and we can start a fund raiser or something. Other tips to do right away:
> 
> Stay focused and let everyone in the area know she needs their help. Searching during early morning hours has been very effective for me. Pups are awake and coming out of their hiding places to look for food. Sometimes we find them snuggled on people's porches. BRING HER FAVORITE smelly food with you when you search ... She's going to be using her nose a lot right now. Searching all day is essential so recruit lots of volunteers to help you.
> 
> ...


Great ideas, Bridget!!! All your experience helping locate dogs helps so much. I just came on line praying that Lisa has been found. Hoping today will bring better news, Courtney. :wub::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Please see updated thread, Lisa has passed: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...lisa-left-eye-rainbow-bridge.html#post3395810


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

God be with you Courtney.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bridget, I will never be able to thank you enough for your quick action and kind words. You are truly an earth angel. Thank you so much for all that you have done with making the flyer on Facebook and sharing. These lost dogs are so lucky to have you watching out for them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Courtney, please, please do not thank me. I tried ... we all did. I am so sorry it wasn't enough. Just know that you are a brilliant Mommy and she loved you so much. Hugs and so many tears and prayers for you.


----------

